# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Pergjimet

## shitesi

Sot po laja makinen dhe lavazhjeri nje djale rreth 17 vjec po i thoshte shokut te vet-bo bo sa me gumezhin telefoni me duket se po ma pergjojne.
Per momentin qesha me vete me vone mendova se nje shprehje te tille e kam degjuar shpesh.Tani te vijme te pyetja.
A eshte krijuar nje klim terrori apo diktature nga pergjimet?

----------


## Dito

Pergjimet egzistojne dhe jane ne menyra shume te sofistikuara dhe nuk eshte kaq e lehte ta kuptosh qe pergjohesh nepermjet zhurmave ne kasetofon apo celular te cilat skane asgje te perbashket me paisjet apo softet spiune.
Vertet qe edhe ato lene gjurme ne paisje elektronike si me siper u shpreha por jane te pa dukshme per nje njeri te zakonshem, duhet te merresh me profilin elektronik si profesion qe te dish menyrat si te gjesh nese survejohesh elektronikisht apo jo.



*Dito.*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

dito,

na shkruj dicka rreth pergjimit elektronik, si i fushes qe je  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dito

> dito,
> 
> na shkruj dicka rreth pergjimit elektronik, si i fushes qe je



Pyet specifikisht cfare do te dish dhe une se kam problem te shkruaj edhe ketu ne forum mjaft hapur cka une di.
Njoh shume gjera ne kete fushe dhe nuk di se cte them perpara.


*Dito.*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ne fakt ai muhabeti i zhurmave si ne celular, apo ne tel fix e kemi te gjithe,

por nji gje me ben pershtypje,

kam degjaur se nese pergjeohesh ne celular, te bie bateria shpejt.

e vertete?

----------


## kleos

Jo qe nuk ka zhurma kur pergjohesh , por celi rrezik punon me mire se normalisht  :buzeqeshje:  .

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

meqe na u fut edhe nji eksperte tjeter,

na flisni njicik, 

athere zhurmat ca jane?

kane hap fishat kto te ptt-s?

----------


## Dito

> ne fakt ai muhabeti i zhurmave si ne celular, apo ne tel fix e kemi te gjithe,
> 
> por nji gje me ben pershtypje,
> 
> kam degjaur se nese pergjeohesh ne celular, te bie bateria shpejt.
> 
> e vertete?


Zhurmat qe degjon gjithsecili prej nesh ne celularin e secilit jane thjesht vetem tre arsye, 
Rasti i pare: Nese Radiorelet marrin nje sinjal i cili mund te thyhet diku nga relievi atehere degjohet zeri si ne jehone ose i dubluar. Arsyeja: Pozicionimi i celularit ne momentin e thirrjes nuk eshte ne vije ajrore te hapur me antenen.
Rasti i dyte: Ne rastet e kercitjeve apo vonesave te ziles ne box-in e celularit tuaj atehere tregon qe ju merrni nje abonent ne nje tjeter rrjet.
Rasti i trete: Mbinxehja e telefonit tuaj celular ne nje telefonate qe zgjat jo me shume 2 minuta tregon qe celulari juaj ka nje soft spiun si psh Flexispy, por shkarkimi i baterise nuk perben fakt pasi ende deri sot askush nuk ka testuar me kohematje sasine e kohes te shpenzuar per telefonata dhe telefoni ne stby.

*Dito*

----------


## marjo-x

> Sot po laja makinen dhe lavazhjeri nje djale rreth 17 vjec po i thoshte shokut te vet-bo bo sa me gumezhin telefoni me duket se po ma pergjojne.
> Per momentin qesha me vete me vone mendova se nje shprehje te tille e kam degjuar shpesh.Tani te vijme te pyetja.
> A eshte krijuar nje klim terrori apo diktature nga pergjimet?


haha *sakom qesh* ky me siper nuk esht pergjim po eshte* FIKSIME* cregullime mbrapa kokes  hihihi

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Se kam problem fare kete punen e pergjimit ..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Se kam problem fare kete punen e pergjimit ..


as kur bo sex ne hotline

 :perqeshje: 

j/k

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> as kur bo sex ne hotline
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



Ncuq , ncuq, ncuq ,ncuq ...... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Adaes

Si u dalloka qe e ke telin nen pergjim pra?

----------


## Dito

> Se kam problem fare kete punen e pergjimit ..




Nuk e besoj kete qe thua, ose besoj faktin qe je teper naive deri ne momentin qe dikush te fakton qe survejohesh.
Eshte mese normale qe me nje kerkese nga prekuroria dhe nje vendim gjykate telefoni i secilit prej nesh te survejohet, por eshte teper e keqe ideja dhe ankthi qe te krijohet kur mendon qe cdo bisede e juaja degjohet nga dikush, cdo intimet i juaji behet pjese e tre personave te tjere te cilet degjojne bisedat tuaj.
Por duhet te jeni te qete per faktin qe intimiteti juaj nuk publikohet asnjehere pasi kjo do perbente precedent penal dhe personat pergjegjes mbajne pergjegjesi ligjore per kete. Gjithsesi shija eshte teper e keqe edhe kur nuk ke asgje te keqe ne bisedat tuaja.




> Si u dalloka qe e ke telin nen pergjim pra?


A thua eshte kaq e lehte te pergjigjesh!!! Edhe pse punoj per nje nga kompanite prestigjoze te telefonise se levizshme nuk mund te them me siguri te gjithe shenjat dalluese apo gjurmet te cilat mund te lene pergjimet elektronike, une u mundova te jap disa nga shenjat dalluese qe tregojne nese je apo jo por kurre nuk mund te dime hapat e teknologjise e cila perparon cdo dite.

*
Dito.*

----------


## marjo-x

> as kur bo sex ne hotline
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


njerzit po bejn sex ashiqare ti thu    :syte zemra: hotline

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Nuk e besoj kete qe thua, ose besoj faktin qe je teper naive deri ne momentin qe dikush te fakton qe survejohesh.
> Eshte mese normale qe me nje kerkese nga prekuroria dhe nje vendim gjykate telefoni i secilit prej nesh te survejohet, por eshte teper e keqe ideja dhe ankthi qe te krijohet kur mendon qe cdo bisede e juaja degjohet nga dikush, cdo intimet i juaji behet pjese e tre personave te tjere te cilet degjojne bisedat tuaj.
> Por duhet te jeni te qete per faktin qe intimiteti juaj nuk publikohet asnjehere pasi kjo do perbente precedent penal dhe personat pergjegjes mbajne pergjegjesi ligjore per kete. Gjithsesi shija eshte teper e keqe edhe kur nuk ke asgje te keqe ne bisedat tuaja.
> 
> *
> Dito.*



Nese dikush do te degjoj bisedat e mija , qe jan mese normale , por edhe erotike qofshin bujrum , ahh kur te kem mizen ne kesul ateher dro ndryshon muhabeti , por so far vec muhabete grash kan me nigju ha ha ha ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> njerzit po bejn sex ashiqare ti thu   hotline


marjo,

e di mer plak,

sot me tregon ca video ne bluttoth, ku palloheshin tu qesh kur filmoheshin,...lol

po ajo imja ishte shaka me walchiren.

----------


## marjo-x

> *Nuk e besoj kete qe thua, ose besoj faktin qe je teper naive deri ne momentin qe dikush te fakton qe survejohesh.**Eshte mese normale qe me nje kerkese nga prekuroria dhe nje vendim gjykate telefoni i secilit prej nesh te survejohet,* por eshte teper e keqe ideja dhe ankthi qe te krijohet kur mendon qe cdo bisede e juaja degjohet nga dikush, cdo intimet i juaji behet pjese e tre personave te tjere te cilet degjojne bisedat tuaj.
> Por duhet te jeni te qete per faktin qe intimiteti juaj nuk publikohet asnjehere pasi kjo do perbente precedent penal dhe personat pergjegjes mbajne pergjegjesi ligjore per kete. Gjithsesi shija eshte teper e keqe edhe kur nuk ke asgje te keqe ne bisedat tuaja.
> 
> *
> Dito.*


pse thua se besoj ska asigje te keqe me e lodh trunin se po me pergjo njeri ose spo me pergjo njeri

kte te dyten e kemi dit per prokurorin dhe gjykaten le ta mbaj kujt i djeg ose ka ber ndonji gje

----------


## Brari

me behet qejfi qe miku im ditua punoka ne shtepin me lulka..

xhu..

vazhdon ajo shtepia me gjethe te jet  si qender pergjimi?

ditush..

po nuk e dija qe qenke elektronist..
suksese ne kte profesion interesant..

po neve qe jemi jasht na pergjon shiku tos klosit?

ditush..

e pergjon shteti miletin apo keto kompanite celulare?


posht pergjimi..si zanat ..nga me te vjetrit ne bote..

megjithse duhet..

amerika.. nuk qe ne gjendje te zbuloje ata pisat e 11 shtatorit me kohe..
turp te kene..

menjefjale.. ppsh-ja vazhdon pergjon..
mir e ben.. 

kush pergjon fiton.. ka then.. napoloni..

apo klosi ..

----------


## besmet123

Nuk Kam Frik Se Telefoni Im Mund Te Jet Pergjuar Shum Koh Dhe Nuk Me Ben Me Pershtypj,seps E Di Veten Qe Jam I Paster Dhe Nuk Flas Budallalleqe Ne Telefon

----------

